# 

## motokross

!
    !

----------


## motokross

,    :)
    ,       )
 ,

----------


## Sviata

,    !!!   !!!      ...    .    ,     .    !!!    ,      ...:no_1:

----------


## motokross

> ,    !!!   !!!      ...    .    ,     .    !!!    ,      ...:no_1:

       ,     ?
 -   ..

----------


## Sviata

, ...          ...      !   (     )    ,  !!!   ,      ,   ...   ... 
, ,   ...?

----------


## motokross

> , ...          ...      !   (     )    ,  !!!   ,      ,   ...   ... 
> , ,   ...?

          ...  6-     ...

----------


## G5[WeZaWe]

!!!!!!
   :weight_li    :sck::alien:  !!!!     !!!!!:alllove:

----------


## Sviata

................ -,      ,     !!! -.... -   ???:weight_li 
P.S. -         ... 
 ,   !!!!!!!  ...

----------


## G5[WeZaWe]

-          !!!

----------


## Maya

,      30    5 ,   ...     ,    :apple: !!!     ,      ... 
     ,     ,  ,    ,       ...:wacko:

----------


## motokross

,      :)

----------


## Maya

:nuke: 30       ""!         -...    !!!

----------


## Sviata

,    ???  !!!  
  ........

----------


## Maya

...  ...:D

----------


## Maya

> ,     ... 
>  ?   ?

      ,     ...

----------


## motokross

,   , -,   ?
          :)

----------


## malastja_aka_soba

,   ...  ??

----------


## Sviata

!!! motokross,  ,     -     !!!      ...:wall:  
 ,  ???

----------


## gruziloha

> ,    ???  !!!  
>   ........

     ???   ,    !!! :thumbsdow

----------


## gruziloha

> ,   ...  ??

     ,   !!!        !!!      !!!

----------


## G5[WeZaWe]

:smoke:

----------


## Maya

> :smoke:

     ,   1000% !!! :rule:

----------


## Tail

?!        ,     !       ,        ?!!
 :  ,        . .:pioneer_smoke: 
 :   ,   .           . 
:     , -   !  ;)

----------

12 .       :)     .         .

----------


## Maya

...            ...   3,   ,      ...      ...      ...    ,     ,     !

----------


## Ula

.        ,       .    . ,   ,    ,     .    .     .

----------


## Tail

> ...            ...   3,   ,      ...      ...      ...    ,     ,     !

  
   !!! , ,   - .

----------


## Maya

> !!! , ,   - .

  ... !   ,  !  -! ,   !   ,   - ! , ,     !
 ,    ,    !         !   !

----------


## Maya

!      -!

----------

,     :)

----------


## madcat

,      :drag: ..  ,           .       ,    ,   ,     ( ,        ),      :- ,    ?  ,   .        ,    (  14),   ,    ..         : -     ,  !!!         24  :yes2:

----------

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ula

,         (            )        .

----------


## madcat

> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

  ,  - ! :i-m_so_happy:

----------


## V00D00People

> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

              ( )  ( )  ...    .

----------


## madcat

> ( )  ( )  ...    .

  :good:   ,   ..., ,   .... ,        :aggressive: :))

----------

?!

----------


## Maya

!     ,   -!   ...    ,     2   ,     !   ,      ,    !          !  
      ...     ...  !   ,  ,   .  ..    ...

----------

:)  .       !

----------


## Maya

,  ,    !     !       ...   30,   ...      35 ,      ! ,           ... :(

----------


## Tail

> ... !   ,  !  -! ,   !   ,   - ! , ,     !
>  ,    ,    !         !   !

    !         ,     . ,          "",        :blush: 
       :"   ,      !!!,   ,     ?:))  "
,     :dntknw:   

> ,      :drag: :

   -  !!!:wild:     :tommy:

----------

> -  !!!:wild:     :tommy:

  
100% !!!          :)

----------


## Tail

> 100% !!!          :)

    !   ,     ,       . 
    ,    .   -      .

----------


## Maya

> !         ,     . ,          "",        :blush: 
>        :"   ,      !!!,   ,     ?:))  "
> ,     :dntknw:  
>  -  !!!:wild:     :tommy:

      ,   ,     ,           !        !  , ,    ...     ,      ...
     ...    ...     !

----------


## madcat

> !   ,     ,       .

     , ,  ...       :training1: ....,  ? -         ! :))))

----------


## Tail

> , ,  ...       :training1: ....,  ? -         ! :))))

         ,   :to_pick_ones_nose_e  
:   . -  -     ;)

----------


## Tail

-     .     ,      .    .              2-   !         .

----------

> -     .     ,      .    .              2-   !         .

  
       !     :(

----------


## V00D00People

> -     .     ,      .    .              2-   !         .

          ? , ,    ... 
       .     ( )   -      50.   ,       : "        -     ".         : ",     ". _..._ 
             .     (  " "   :) )        ! -          ,      5-7   .      ,      ...               ""        "" ...    
       (        )    ?         ,             !        " "   !          ! 
  " "     ,  ...  _-   ?    ,    ._
   , ,       !    !    !  
....   , -( )   .

----------

:(              !            .   ,      ,  .

----------


## Tail

,   -  ,      .        ,      ,    !  :            .     ,   ,       .           -   .     ,    . 
     ;)

----------


## Maya

,   ...   , " "    ,    ...               .    ...    .        ,    ...         ...        ,    ...       ?         ...       ,    !      ...   ...      ...      2 ...      ...    ...     ,    ...
   ?   ,       ,    ...       ,       ... 
         ...  ...
   ,     ...    ,  ,    !

----------


## Tail

> ,     ...    ,  ,    !

    -  ! !!!

----------


## REY

,   ?

----------


## Akvarel'

,      ...

----------


## LAEN

"",   "  "...

----------


## Ihor

,   .   ,   ? :)

----------


## Victorious

*Ihor*,         ,   -.     .

----------


## Prymara

-  ,   .

----------


## amanuma

,            ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,   ?

  [COLOR="Navy"]*,   ""     -.     ,  ,  -    -  ,   .     ,    ,    ,   ""   .     ,   ...          .   -,  ,          ,     . 
  ,  ,    -  ,   -        . ...  ?*

----------


## V00D00People

> ,   .   ,   ? :)

            ,    
            ,     ,    . 
           ,     ?

----------


## nickeler

*REY*, *Jedi_Lee*,     ?     ,     ² -   ,   .     -   ,    .  ,   ?  ?      ,     쳺?    " "  ,   - "".       17        ?   "" ,    ""  "". ³    ,   .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> *REY*, *Jedi_Lee*,     ?     ,     ² -   ,   .     -   ,    .  ,   ?  ?      ,     쳺?    " "  ,   - "".       17        ?   "" ,    ""  "". ³    ,   .

  [COLOR="Navy"]*   ,   ,       . 
-.    ,      ,    "" ,       ,  ,   ""      ""  ,   ,  ,  ,   "".  ,     -        .
- ,   ,  ()*

----------


## nickeler

*Jedi_Lee*, ,       -         . -...   , -?  ,   - .           .    ,    .  , ,      ,         .  !    - .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> *Jedi_Lee*, ,       -         . -...   , -?  ,   - .           .    ,    .  , ,      ,         .  !    - .

  [COLOR="Navy"]*,     ,    ,      .        ,      , ,  ,    ,    ,        -   .      ,   -          .       -   ,   .    ˸   *

----------


## Basma4

?         ,      60%   20%       ,  40%      .
       ?
1.       -25%.
2.          .        25% ,        50%.
                .      ,  ,   -  , .      ,          .    ,   , ,  , .  ,        , ,  ,    .
3.     -   , :      ,    ...            ,        ,       .
4.        .      . ,            ( ,  ),            .
5.      ,    ,    .      ,    ,     ,           , ,           ,       ,          .    ,   ,  ,   .
6.         ,      , , ,         ,   ,   . 
      !  
 5   2    (    ,      1     ).
     9     :)  !!!  
:   "" ,     1   ....  -     ! !!

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> "" ,     1   ....  -     ! !!

  [COLOR="Navy"]* ! .  - ,     ,   .*

----------


## nickeler

*Jedi_Lee*,   ,     -,     ?   

> ,      , ,  ,    ,

      ,  .     ?     ,     . ,   ,    ,    15.    .

----------


## Basma4

> [COLOR="Navy"]* ! .  - ,     ,   .*

       
   

> *Jedi_Lee*,   ,     -,     ?

  
         "" -

----------


## Ihor

> ,    
>             ,     ,    . 
>            ,     ?

   ,          
       10  ,

----------


## nickeler

*Basma4*,           ?, ,  .  *Ihor*,    .      ,   ,   .   **   ,      ?      . ճ       .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> *Jedi_Lee*,   ,     -,     ?  
>     ,  .     ?     ,     . ,   ,    ,    15.    .

  [COLOR="Navy"]*     - ,     ,     -   ?      -,  ,   ,   - .*    

> "" -

  *     "" - -!* *    ,       .    ,  ...   ,       .*

----------


## nickeler

*Jedi_Lee*,    -    ?

----------


## fabulist

> ,      ?      .

  ,     ,      .    ,      .   ,   ,   .
   , ,   ,      " ".  ..." ".

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> *Jedi_Lee*,    -    ?

  [COLOR="Navy"]*      ,      -  ,     .   ... , ?     .        . ,    -    ,   ... [COLOR="Navy"]*

----------


## fabulist

> .

     .    "".  .

----------

*Jedi_Lee*,   ,     ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> *Jedi_Lee*,   ,     ?

  *  ,   -  ().     ,       , ,      "" ,       ,    .     ,      ,    , .*

----------


## aneisha

> 

  ,  , " "  . 
     ,   ... 
     ...

----------


## fabulist

> 

   = ? 
p.s.           ,          .  -.     ,    .

----------


## Victorious

,     -          ͳ. "       -  , "

----------


## aneisha

*Victorious*,   -))),    .           .       .

----------


## nickeler

*cethy11*,       ͳ , ͳ .  ,   ʳ.   *Jedi_Lee*,   ...... Ҳ˪   .   ,       ,      .  *Victorious*,    .       -    .     ?    ,       ,   .  -  .  ,   . ,    , .    "  "          ,              -  , .          -    ,      , ,     .         -   .

----------


## Mr. dUSHA

*nickeler*,  ,              ,   "...          ...

----------


## nickeler

*Mr. dUSHA*, ,  ...--
    ,    .         .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

-  iqos

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> .  ,

----------


## GVL224

***

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ***

      ...          ,

----------


## GVL224

> ...          ,

             ...
            .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ...
>             .

  ... ,         
    ,  - ,   ?   ?      ,  ?

----------


## GVL224

? !
   ...
    ,   .
               ,   ,   :)

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> , ** .

     .

----------


## GVL224

> .

   ,   ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## GVL224

...

----------


## Karen

,      ?

----------


## Dracon

*Karen*,    ,      ...... )))   

> ,      ?

   *Karen*,  - !  - ! 
   + !!

----------


## GVL224

> *Karen*,    ,      ...... )))

    ,  .   

> *Karen*,  - !  - ! 
>    + !!

  ,         .
         .        .
  ,     ,  .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 

   ?  ? -?       ,          .  --...  , ...        

> .

     ...

----------


## GVL224

> ?  ? -?       ,          .  --...  , ...            ...

           ?
 .
:)
 ,   .
?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ?

  , .

----------


## Karen

Sky  ,     !

----------


## GVL224

> Sky  ,     !

          ,  ,  ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> Sky  ,     !

   

> *Banned*

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon

> !

  *New Zealand to ban cigarette sales for future generations* - https://www.reuters.com/business/hea...ng-2021-12-09/  *    䳿,   14   ,    *  
    䳿  ,   ,    ,    . 
   14   2027       ,   ,  ,   09  2021 ,  . 
        ,   ,        .      2024 . 
"  ,      ,          ", -       䳿  . 
  ,  11,6%      15  ,     (   䳿)     29%. 
  '    ,               "" .

----------

